# Screwed up screws



## JoeBlowsClouds (27/8/16)

Hey guys.
Hope youre all well.

I purchased a mage rta and ive just about stripped all these damn screws.
Just wondering if you guys know where i can pickup any screws that will fit in and if there are maybe stronger replacements. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RichJB (27/8/16)

I'm not sure where you'd get spare screws. However, when you do get them, Sir Vape has a good tip to harden them.


----------



## Warlock (27/8/16)

* Grub Screws - Griffin / Avo Tank *
Discussion in 'General Vaporiser Talk' started by ettiennedj, Thursday at 14:36.

Hi @JoeBlowsClouds Have a look at this thread.


----------



## shabbar (28/8/16)

most hobby shops stock those little screws

Reactions: Like 1


----------

